# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  МТС подарил Рунету бесплатный файлообменник

## SDA

Бесплатный сервис для обмена файлами в интернете представила МТС. Он позволяет без регистрации обмениваться файлами размером до 2 ГБ, тогда как у существующих сервисов лимит не превосходит 500 МБ. 
Новые сервис от «Мобильных Телесистем» (МТС) получил название Redpost и находится по адресу http://redpost.mts.ru/ Он доступен всем пользователем интернета, а не только абонентам МТС. Сервис бесплатный и не требует регистрации. Директор МТС по продуктам Павел Ройтберг объяснил запуск Redpost интересом компании к развитию сервисов, основанных на технологиях высокоскоростной защищенной передачи данных, для решения повседневных задач.

С помощью Redpost можно загружать файлы размером до 2ГБ. При загрузке файла пользователь может указать до 20 адресов электронной почты, которым придут ссылки на закаченный файл. При скачивании файла пользователь получит соответствующее уведомление. Все файлы автоматически проверяются антивирусом, срок хранения составляет две недели.

В сравнение с другими сервисами Рунета по обмену файлами Redpost отличается большим лимитом на объем информации. Например, у Onlinedisk.ru он составляет 100 МБ при сроке хранения два месяца, у Webfile.ru - 350 МБ (срок хранения - 7 дней), у iFolder.ru – 500 МБ (файл хранится 30 дней). На проекте Files.mail.ru без регистрации возможно размещение файлов размером до 100 МБ сроком на одну неделю, с регистрацией лимиты увеличены о 1ГБ и одного месяца соответственно. Сервис «Народ.ру», являющийся частью «Яндекса», предлагает хранение файлов размером до 5ГБ на срок 3 месяца, но работает только с зарегистрированными пользователями.

Во всех сервисах с возможностью регистрации пользователи могут в ручную продлевать срок хранения файлов. Кроме того, ряд проектов предлагают дополнительные платные услуги. Так, на Mail.ru за $2 можно увеличить максимальный размер файла до 2 ГБ, а за $1 продлить срок хранения файла какого-то конкретного файла до 1 года. У iFolder.ru можно увеличить лимит до 1-15 ГБ за 31-186 руб/мес, за такую же сумму в месяц можно продлить срок хранения больших файлов.

МТС на сервисе Redpost вводить платных услуг не планирует. Для сотового оператора это уже не первый интернет-проект, ориентированный на всех пользователей интернета. В прошлом году МТС открыл мультимедийный портал Omlet.ru, где можно приобрести легальную музыку, фильмы и игры.

cnews.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Интересно, хорошее оформление. Попробуем

----------


## valho

> В прошлом году МТС открыл мультимедийный портал Omlet.ru, где можно приобрести легальную музыку, фильмы и игры.


Порно-баннер блокировал работу браузера и требовал отправку смс, уже не помню какой там номер короткий был. Так вот,  начальная страница после его появления устанавливалась на omlet.ru/music/prixodko/ где то год назад такое видел

----------


## craftix

Не, не верю, просто так, на халяву такой обменник, не нужно платить, не нужно регистрироваться. Что-то здесь не так

----------


## pig

Разумеется. Вся халява контролируется ФБР.

----------

